
Ask HN: How do I report a Facebook vulnerability? - amonte
Seems u can log in via a link without a password
======
moviuro
[https://www.facebook.com/security.txt](https://www.facebook.com/security.txt)

~~~
smartis2812
Funny thing, you have to use a FB Account to submit an issue. _facepalm_

